# Coin Operated Child Size Bumper Car



## CeeBee (Jun 12, 2022)

I'm not sure if this is exactly what the Cabe's definition of a "riding toy" is, but hopefully I'm not using the term too loosely here. I'm hoping someone can steer me in the right direction to find information on this little guy. I've found a couple of tidbits of information on similar coin operated bumper cars, but none have this front drive arrangement or have animal themed bodies. This one has no identifying labels, badges or serial numbers that I can find.
Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2022)

So was it mounted on a stand or is it a bumper car? V/r Shawn


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 13, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> So was it mounted on a stand or is it a bumper car? V/r Shawn



It is a bumper car, but 1/3 the size of a typical Dodgem style car. Originally it had a 12 volt automotive type battery under the seat and a small DC motor and chain drive to the front wheel. There is a coin slot beside the steering wheel so my assumption is this was in a "kiddy" area of a traveling carnival or fair grounds.


----------



## Rusthound (Jun 14, 2022)

this car has the same layout/style of yours








						Vintage Belgian Kids bumper car 1960-70s #3320 red car
					

Size: Reference: Quantity: 1 Category: Definition: kids bumper car in working order Style: Origin: Belgium Material:   Year: 1960-70s



					www.fossilvintage.com.au


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2022)

Have you you looked at Whittaker? V/r Shawn


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks for the input @Rusthound and @Freqman1 .  The Belgian one is similar but appears to have a more robust tube frame and looks like it may be a bit larger.  The Whittaker ones were the first thing to pop up in my initial Google search but they have a rear drive platform instead of the front wheel arrangement of mine, along with some other differences.  This one is definitely a factory made thing, but it is still pretty crude construction.  The good news is nothing about the mechanical design is unique or proprietary so I'll be able to take some liberties making it function again.
My plans are to use a modern DC motor and simple controller to be able to let my grandson have the coolest ride on toy in the neighborhood!


----------



## Rusthound (Jun 15, 2022)

look at jrcentral.com  I have had the Barry's Toy Craft Corvette, I still have the 56  Pontiac.  They are all very simple and somewhat crude metal work construction.


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 18, 2022)

Even though I haven't really found out exactly what I have here, I did get the approval of the only guy that really matters. I figure I have about 8 months to get it working!


----------



## Rusthound (Jun 26, 2022)

Perfect !!!


----------

